# T-Shirt giveaways



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

I was wandering can I do a t-shirt giveaway similar to palmercash.com in which anyone (customer or non) can type in their email address, and be enter into a random drawing for a chance to win a free t-shirt. Is this legal, or do you need some attorney help to make it legal.

I would like to do something similar without paying all the money to create a contest.

Thanks


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I thought about doing just that. It's a cheap way to build a mailing list. I don't see any legal issues with giving away a T-shirt or two.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is perfectly legal to give away your shirts.

One caution though: There are sites out there that scour the internet for free stuff, then post it on their forum. A t-shirt is prime picking. Most of them use throw away emails so they don't have to hear from you again. I have seen it happen where a site was located/targeted and it had hundreds of requests for the freebie daily for a couple of weeks until they had to pull the page. Just an FYI.


----------

